
Package Thief vs. Glitter Bomb Trap - hippich
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoxhDk-hwuo&feature=youtu.be
======
nazca
The number of views on this video shows there is a market need for a solution
to porch pirates.

Also, car prowling.

As the guy points out in the video, cops do. not. care.

